# Second Story Accessibility req. question (IBC 03 / ANSI 98)



## error404 (Sep 5, 2013)

2003 IBC, ANSI 98, NFPA 09

Use Group: B- Business (new construction)

2 Stories building + Basement (no elevator): Ground floor is a show room and it's fully accessible. Second floor is employees only; with a cubicles area, a restroom, and some private offices (one with a non-accessible PWD).

Basement: Employee rec room with a kitchenette.

Basement and 2nd floor are less than 3,000 sq.ft. (each) and the total occupancy is 39 (less than 50)

Per Section 1009.1 (IBC):



> Exceptions:1. Stairways serving an occupant load of 50 or less shall
> 
> have a width of not less than 36 inches (914 mm).


Our stairs are 4'-0" wide (not including handrails). So we comply, however... *Do we need to comply with section 1007?*



> *1103.2.3 Employee work areas.* Spaces and elementswithin employee work areas shall only be required to comply
> 
> with Sections 907.9.1.2, *1007 *and 1104.3.1 and shall be
> 
> ...





> *1007.3 Enclosed exit stairways.* An enclosed exit stairway, tobe considered part of an accessible means of egress, *shall have*
> 
> *a clear width of 48 inches (1219 mm) minimum between handrails*
> 
> ...


So it does needs to be accessible per 1007... however:



> *1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.* At least one accessibleroute shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines,
> 
> in multilevel buildings and facilities.
> 
> ...


We are Group B, but the offices are not for health care providers.

Does that mean that my fire stair does not need to be accessible? .... that's how I read it, but I wanted to double check.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 5, 2013)

> Basement and 2nd floor are less than 3,000 sq.ft. (each)


What is the total sq ft of the basement and 2nd floor?



> *1. An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines**above and below accessible levels that have*
> 
> *an **aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet*[/QUOTE]
> 
> If it is over 3,000 sq ft an elevator is required then the floors are accessible and your stairs would need 48 inches between the handrails unless the building is sprinkled. Exception#5 of 1007.3


----------



## error404 (Sep 5, 2013)

****, I missed that.

Does the aggregate area includes the entire floor (accessible, private owner office, unfinished basement, mech room, etc) or just the accessible area?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 5, 2013)

The entire floor


----------



## mark handler (Sep 6, 2013)

I do not have the 03 with me but

The Calif code says

1007.1

Exceptions:

1. Accessible means of egress are not required in alterations to existing building

1007.3

Exceptions

2. The clear width of 48 inches (1219 mm) between handrails is not required at exit access stairway as permitted by Section 1016.1 or exit stairways in buildings equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.


----------



## error404 (Sep 6, 2013)

Re: Second Story Accessibility req. question (IBC 03 / ANSI 98)



			
				mark handler said:
			
		

> I do not have the 03 with me butThe Calif code says
> 
> 1007.1
> 
> ...


New building, no elev, no sprinklers.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodall (Sep 6, 2013)

Definitions Section 1102 IBC 2003

Employee Work Area - All or any portion of a space used only by employees and only for work.  Corridors, toilet rooms, kitchenettes and break rooms are not employee work areas.

Common Use - Interior or exterior circulation paths, rooms, spaces or elements that are not for public use and are made available for the shared use of two or more people.

Based on the definitions, the general exception in Section 1103.2.3 would not apply.  I would be looking for the employee rec room with kitchenette to be located on an accessible route.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 6, 2013)

In new construction accessible means of egress is required regardless if the floor is accessible. Section 1007.3 applies for exit stairs (fire stairs) that are enclosed and where open stairs are permitted as exit access the exception for the width is in sprinklered buildings.

In reference to 1104.4; should the sum of the basement and 2nd floor total more than 3,000 sf the basement or the 2nd floor needs to be accessible by an elevator, ramp or lift; see post #2. To my knowledge this is more restrictive than ADAAG.

Francis


----------



## error404 (Sep 10, 2013)

Let's say I can make the aggregate area not more than 3,000 sq.ft.

Could someone point out in the code where does it says that a level or mezzanine needs to be an accessible space (like a kitchenette) even if it doesn't have an accessible route to it?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 10, 2013)

If you produce a second kitchenette on the ground floor, it might pass the smell test


----------



## error404 (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't need to pass a smell test, I just want to get to the bottom and enrich my own knowledge.

 If the level does not require an accessible route, then logically why does the rooms (restroom, kitchenette, hallways, etc) need to be accessible?

I guess the question is not "why?" or if "should be accessible or not"...  What does the code requires?  and where (which sections) mentions it?

I have been looking, but can't find anything too clear. Thanks a lot, for all the help


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 10, 2013)

a long time ago the DOJ had interpretations posted on its website in reference to ADA..... I know that accessible elements are required to be installed even if the level is not accessible..... the theory is that if an occupancy change or alrteration was performed or if a medical office moved in, their could not be any reson for not being able to provide accessibility due to technical in feasibility.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 10, 2013)

An accessible route includes stairs. Therefore all facilities and circulation paths on other levels not served by an elevator, lift or ramp are still required to meet the accessibility requirements.

2009 IBC

Chapter 11 Definitions

ACCESSIBLE ROUTE. A continuous, unobstructed path that complies with this chapter.

1101.2 Design.

Buildings and facilities shall be designed and constructed to be accessible in accordance with this code and ICC A117.1.

ANSI A117.1 2003

504 Stairways

504.1 General.

Accessible stairs shall comply with Section 504.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 11, 2013)

"Error", because not all disabled folks use wheelchairs, some can climb stairs but have other limiting issues. ADA does not discriminate, it says "accomodate" all persons.


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 11, 2013)

From what I'm reading in the IBC Commentary, if the levels above and below the accessible level total more than 3,000 square feet, then at least one level must also be accessible.  Here's the language from the commentary:

_This exception applies to levels above and below the entry level that have an aggregate area of 3,000 square feet (279 m2) or less. For example, if a building had a floor area of 2,000 square feet (186 m2) above the entrance level and a floor area of 2,000 square feet (186 m2) below the entrance level, since the aggregate area is 4,000 square feet (372m2), at least one of the two floor areas would be required to be connected to the entrance level by an accessible route._


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 11, 2013)

Many grocery store chains lost DOJ law suits because the employee break, locker and/or restrooms where not on an accessible route. It is not just the square footage you have to consider it is also the facilities/amenities that may not be accessible for use by all employees.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 12, 2013)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> "Error", because not all disabled folks use wheelchairs, some can climb stairs but have other limiting issues. ADA does not discriminate, it says "accomodate" all persons.


The ADA certainly does allow some legal discrimination.

Brent.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 12, 2013)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> From what I'm reading in the IBC Commentary, if the levels above and below the accessible level total more than 3,000 square feet, then at least one level must also be accessible. Here's the language from the commentary: _This exception applies to levels above and below the entry level that have an aggregate area of 3,000 square feet (279 m2) or less. For example, if a building had a floor area of 2,000 square feet (186 m2) above the entrance level and a floor area of 2,000 square feet (186 m2) below the entrance level, since the aggregate area is 4,000 square feet (372m2), at least one of the two floor areas would be required to be connected to the entrance level by an accessible route._


This interpretation has been unchanged since at least the 1996 BOCA; but the code language changed thus led some to conflict on what was required if you read ADA.

2000; An accessible route is not required to floors above and below accessible levels that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) unless the level contains offices of health care providers (Group B or Group I), passenger transportation facilities and airports (Group A-3 or Group B) or multiple tenant facilities of Group M.

2003; An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines above and below accessible levels that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet

2006; unchanged.

2009; An _accessible route_ is not required to stories and _mezzanines_ that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below _accessible_ levels.

2012; unchanged.

ADA 206.2.3; An _accessible route_ is not required to levels located above or below the_ accessible_ level in _buildings_ or _facilities_ that are less than three _stories_ or that have less than 3000 square feet per _story . . . _

A 2003 interpretation takes it step with a different perspective: IBC Interpretation No. 15-04



Francis


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2013)

Note:

California has different requirements


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 13, 2013)

Indeed we do.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 14, 2013)

Go figure! The left coast is different!:cowboy


----------



## mark handler (Sep 14, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Go figure! The left coast is different!


Go figure!


----------

